# Ruskie Divers..



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

quick pic of my two vostok divers, i'm not really very keen on pics on dials but i keep them with my other russian watches anyhow



























the second one has a really crazed dial, the first one has a slava bracelet









regards,john.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The "diver" dial looks quite attractive John







. I'm surprised the lume dots are still in place







.

Has it started peeling yet







?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ian

it hasn't started 'peeling' yet (i didn't realise that they did), as for the 200m rating, the crystal is a type of armoured acrylic, when you tap it on your teeth, it feels very like mineral but it polishes up just like acrylic should do, they have screw down crowns/backs and i wouldn't hesitate to use them in the water (it would be a very small monetary loss should they flood







)

regards, john.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> ian
> 
> it hasn't started 'peeling' yet (i didn't realise that they did), as for the 200m rating, the crystal is a type of armoured acrylic, when you tap it on your teeth, it feels very like mineral but it polishes up just like acrylic should do, they have screw down crowns/backs and i wouldn't hesitate to use them in the water (it would be a very small monetary loss should they flood
> 
> ...


I've a few watches where the dial lacquer has shrunk and the paint has flaked John







.

I wouldn't use these old watches in the water







. The seals do deteriorate. It may be a small monetary loss John, but these "CCCP" watches will get rarer as the years pass  .

I'm starting to sound like an old woman again














.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

so long as you don't start sounding like my 'ole woman', you'll be ok
















john.


----------

